

Steep.it - of
http://steep.it/

======
shanecleveland
I like the use of keywords in the url structure to get directly to the needed
timer. I can see putting both a "green" and "black" shortcut on my iPhone –
just one tap to directly set and start a timer.

Reminds me of the reason I made <http://donetemperature.com>. I don't know how
many times I searched for a proper cooking temperature when grilling and ended
up with poor/conflicting results or having to scroll through a recipe or
article for a simple number.

